# Favorite non Marriott Aruba resorts



## mdurette (Jul 14, 2021)

We have our passport renewals in hand and I'm looking to head out in August.    Never thought I would consider Aruba in the summer, but Aruba gives me the "break" from it all that I am looking for.   Also, trying to stay out of hurricane belt.

We typically stay at Ocean or Surf club.    What other resorts are the same (or better) in your opinion that I should add to my OGS or keep an eye out for?

My requirements:
2 Bedroom
Full kitchen
on the beach
Beach has fixed seating and at least large umbrellas 
Simply organized activities are nice, but not required


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 14, 2021)

Divi Phoenix fits your requirement but not likely to get 2BR units there via II

Others that mean the 2BR, full kitchen and on beach are  (cant speak to the fixed seating/large umbrellas because I havent stayed there)

Playa Linda (waling distance to surf club) 
Costa Linda
Casa del Mar


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 14, 2021)

Seaport104 said:


> Divi Phoenix fits your requirement but not likely to get 2BR units there via II
> 
> Others that mean the 2BR, full kitchen and on beach are  (cant speak to the fixed seating/large umbrellas because I havent stayed there)
> 
> ...


All of these resorts have palapas on the beach and lounge chairs available for guests.  

Divi Golf Village would also have 2BRs but can’t recall if they have palapas.  

We love La Cabana but it doesn’t not have the bells and whistles that the Marriotts have and very hard to get a 2BR there. 
Since there are many fixed weeks owners, it is almost impossible to get a studio and one bedroom next to each other.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 14, 2021)

Palapas - that is the word I was looking for!   Thanks

Thanks for the info, I should also mention, doesn't need to be II, can be RCI too.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 14, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Palapas - that is the word I was looking for!   Thanks
> 
> Thanks for the info, I should also mention, doesn't need to be II, can be RCI too.


With RCI see if you can get the beach villas at Divi Phoenix. Fabulous units. Great location. Lots of palapas!


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 16, 2021)

We’re you able to book anything* today?


----------



## mdurette (Jul 16, 2021)

Could get the flights to work for those that I posted this morning.....
I'm annoyed, the other day I had the perfect Thurs/Thurs at Surf Club on hold.  It was towards the end of Aug, which kept flight cost down and then my attention got diverted for 2 minutes too long and I lost it.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 16, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Could get the flights to work for those that I posted this morning.....
> I'm annoyed, the other day I had the perfect Thurs/Thurs at Surf Club on hold.  It was towards the end of Aug, which kept flight cost down and then my attention got diverted for 2 minutes too long and I lost it.


Pm me your dates. I will keep my eye out.  Do you have school age kids?


----------



## mdurette (Jul 18, 2021)

I have secured the 2BR unit desired for me at Surf Club.   Other family members are considering going.   They could survive in a studio or 1BR.    I will be keeping an eye on the marriott getaways - but what other resorts are within walking distance?   Someone mentioned Playa Linda.....any others?


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 18, 2021)

mdurette said:


> I have secured the 2BR unit desired for me at Surf Club.   Other family members are considering going.   They could survive in a studio or 1BR.    I will be keeping an eye on the marriott getaways - but what other resorts are within walking distance?   Someone mentioned Playa Linda.....any others?



Playa Linda is the closest and only Sunday check-in (few doors down. Next closest is RIU, then Divi Phoenix - both are walkable but a very long walk.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 18, 2021)

Seaport104 said:


> Playa Linda is the closest and only Sunday check-in (few doors down. Next closest is RIU, then Divi Phoenix - both are walkable but a very long walk.



Thanks - for the mention of the "long" walk    One of the people broke a hip last year and the distance would be an issue.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 18, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Thanks - for the mention of the "long" walk    One of the people broke a hip last year and the distance would be an issue.


You might also consider renting at Holiday Inn.  Especially for those who don’t plan on cooking. As you know you can get 8 wrist bands with your unit so likely could cover everyone.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 18, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> You might also consider renting at Holiday Inn.  Especially for those who don’t plan on cooking. As you know you can get 8 wrist bands with your unit so likely could cover everyone.



That's a good idea. that is the one on the other side of SC, right?     I book a unit at OC direct with Marriott for now (only thing available) but it is costly.  I'm going took into the Holiday Inn.  Thanks for the idea


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 18, 2021)

mdurette said:


> That's a good idea. that is the one on the other side of SC, right?     I book a unit at OC direct with Marriott for now (only thing available) but it is costly.  I'm going took into the Holiday Inn.  Thanks for the idea


Right next to Moomba.  Had friends stay there in April and they said it was fine. Not fancy but clean.  Ask for a renovated room. 
Radisson Blue is directly next to the surf club back Building but as a brand new "fancy" resort I feel it would be pricey. Holiday Inn super convenient.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 19, 2021)

mdurette said:


> That's a good idea. that is the one on the other side of SC, right? I book a unit at OC direct with Marriott for now (only thing available) but it is costly. I'm going took into the Holiday Inn. Thanks for the idea


Playa Linda has an owners forum (not on TUG) where lots of rentals are posted, some at reasonable prices. I can't think of the URL right now, but Google found it quickly for me awhile back. You might get lucky and find your dates available.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 20, 2021)

Radisson Blue is nice looking.  Same price at Marriot OC.     Holiday Inn was much more expensive


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 20, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Radisson Blue is nice looking.  Same price at Marriot OC.     Holiday Inn was much more expensive


Wow, that's crazy! 
When booking the OC did you use the MVC code 7VC? It should take 25% off the price.


----------



## legalfee (Jul 22, 2021)

The Hyatt Regency Palm Beach


----------



## R1964 (Jul 23, 2021)

If you are still looking I have a 2 bedroom available at Paradise Beach Villas on Eagle Beach September 4 to September 11. Great location less crowded than Palm Beach area. You can walk to restaurants and the grocery store. here's a link to check out the resort. Paradise Beach Villas - Relaxation Redefined (paradisebeachvillas-aruba.com)


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 23, 2021)

R1964 said:


> If you are still looking I have a 2 bedroom available at Paradise Beach Villas on Eagle Beach September 4 to September 11. Great location less crowded than Palm Beach area. You can walk to restaurants and the grocery store. here's a link to check out the resort. Paradise Beach Villas - Relaxation Redefined (paradisebeachvillas-aruba.com)


We love the restaurant Terrazza at PBV and eat there several times during our stay at La Cabana https://www.terrazzaitaliana.com/


----------



## bweltsch (Jul 24, 2021)

What is the difference between the beach villas and the beach resort at Divi Phoenix?


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 27, 2021)

bweltsch said:


> What is the difference between the beach villas and the beach resort at Divi Phoenix?


Same property, separate buildings. Same beautiful beach.


----------



## Veritoalsol (Jul 31, 2021)

I d recommend you rent a car - the island is small but to take advantage of it (or even if you need groceries) you will need a car. We rented an apartment (not in a resort) at Oceania in Eagle beach - the unit was a 2 bedroom fully furnished, including beach towels and chairs and it is a 20 second walk (literally you need to cross the street) to the beach, which is super quiet and not crowded at all.  Units are not expensive at all.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 31, 2021)

Divi Phoenix has several reports of mold and musty smell on TripAdvisor.
You can search the TripAdvisor reviews using the word “smell”. 

NOTE: There’s one review with photos of black mold from December 2019 (click on thumbnail below).


----------

